# Earth Juice and pH



## Classic (May 11, 2011)

After reading the sticky, I decided to try EJ for my current grow.  I know what the sticky says about pH but I guess I need some reassurance.  I pH'd my first batch of nutes after a day of aerating and quit reading the meter when the pH dropped below 5.0.  I'm growing in FFOF amended with 1 tbsp per gallon of dolomite lime.

So, is it really Ok if I ignore the pH?


----------



## Wetdog (May 11, 2011)

Classic said:
			
		

> After reading the sticky, I decided to try EJ for my current grow.  I know what the sticky says about pH but I guess I need some reassurance.  I pH'd my first batch of nutes after a day of aerating and quit reading the meter when the pH dropped below 5.0.  I'm growing in FFOF amended with 1 tbsp per gallon of dolomite lime.
> 
> So, is it really Ok if I ignore the pH?



Well, yes, but ...........

I use 2tbl/gallon of the dolo

Keep bubbling the EJ, the pH will come up. Sometimes, it takes up to 3 days, but it will get there.

A silica supplement, like ProTekt from Dyna Gro, is a good, natural (?), pH Up, if you're in a hurry. I use it anyway, does much good for the plant.

Wet


----------



## Classic (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, Wetdog.  I'll check into Pro Tekt.


----------



## PencilHead (May 13, 2011)

My experience with ProTekt is that it runs your pH way up initially, but if you let it sit for an hour or two, the nutes will adjust it back to square.  JMO.


----------



## Alistair (May 16, 2011)

I adjust the pH of my EJ mix.  However, if I let it sit a day or two and then use it again, I don't readjust it, and I know the pH goes down.  So, it 's possible that the first adjustment isn't necessary, after all. Some people here use EJ and never mess with pH, with no apparent problems.


----------



## Wetdog (May 16, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> My experience with ProTekt is that it runs your pH way up initially, but if you let it sit for an hour or two, the nutes will adjust it back to square.  JMO.



True dat!

I don't use it for pH adjustment, but for all the other good it does.

A well limed soil and a healthy micro herd takes care of it all.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (May 16, 2011)

Alistair said:
			
		

> I adjust the pH of my EJ mix.  However, if I let it sit a day or two and then use it again, I don't readjust it, and I know the pH goes down.  So, it 's possible that the first adjustment isn't necessary, after all. Some people here use EJ and never mess with pH, with no apparent problems.



Again, the well limed soil and the healthy micro herd ...........

The EJ, well it depends on my laziness, but the pH can vary from the 4's to ~7. When I do ProTekt, it can go above 8. I just don't bother to check anymore, as it really doesn't seem to matter.

Maybe I should check my runoff, but I haven't in months. As long as the plants are looking good, I don't bother.

To tell you the truth, there are more problems with fresh mix than with recycled stuff, that I've added fresh amendments to, but the micro herd and lime and stuff has had time to break down some and get stabilized.

I had a thread on this that got lost in the crash, but I'll re post it. It's still ongoing.

Wet


----------



## FUM (May 17, 2011)

I think that in this day of pre-mix soils that chekg pH really doesn't matter that much any more. All the goodies are in the soil already. Are they not? I still chek it but not really needed. Root's Organic 707 is what I'm using this yr.in my outdoor greenhouse.


----------

